# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik heb te maken met drugsverslaving

## Leontien

Naar aanleiding van een tip van de leden heb ik een enquete gemaakt over drugsverslaving. Als uit de enquete blijkt dat er leden met drugsverslavingen te maken hebben, speel ik hier op in. Bijvoorbeeld door een artikel te plaatsen op het forum. 

Stel vragen of vertel je ervaring als reactie op de enquete!!


Groeten,

Leontien
Medewerker MediCity.nl

----------


## Light

Ben al 12 jaar verslaafd aan nederwiet. Ik rook het elke avond en het is op die 12 jaar zelden gebeurd dat ik er geen liggen had. Ik rook zoveel en zo consequent omdat ik moet leven met allerlei moeilijke situaties waar ik niet onderuit kan. Die situaties zouden me depressief maken als ik 's avonds geen tijd voor mezelf kon nemen en een joint opsteken en genieten van een film of wat muziek.

----------


## Micha3l

Zelf nu reeds 2 jaar verslaafd aan speed. Xtc reeds achter me gelaten en zelfs roken ( gewoon sigaretten ) doe ik nu bijzonder weinig. Mja heeft ook wel met je omgeving / situatie te maken in mijn geval. Vooral stress is mijn hoofdoorzaak.

----------


## freaky_sandje

Mijn twee broers hebben altijd drugs gebruikt en nu nog steeds. Ikzelf heb het daar soms wel heel moeilijk mee. Als jong meisje zien hoe 1 van je broers geld neemt om te snuiven laat wel iets achter. Wat ik ook zo erg vind, is dat het heel veel geld kost. Ze hebben het alletwee al niet zo heel breed, kinderen die van hen afhangen en dan doen ze zoiets. Het ergste vind ik dan altijd dat ze bij ons komen om geld of eten voor de kinderen. Ik ga zeker niet zeggen dat ze het altijd makkelijk hebben, maar dit is ook niet de oplossing. Mijn oudste broer dealt dan ook nog eens, daar kan ik al helemaal niet bij. Ze moeten ook aan hun kinderen denken vind ik. De oudste heeft er al eens voor in de gevangenis gezeten en met een enkelbandje rondgelopen en toch lijken ze hun les niet te leren. Soms denk ik wel eens dat ik het mij harder aantrek dan zijzelf. Zij liggen er al niet meer van wakker, ik nog wel. 

greetz

----------


## Micha3l

> Mijn twee broers hebben altijd drugs gebruikt en nu nog steeds. Ikzelf heb het daar soms wel heel moeilijk mee. Als jong meisje zien hoe 1 van je broers geld neemt om te snuiven laat wel iets achter. Wat ik ook zo erg vind, is dat het heel veel geld kost. Ze hebben het alletwee al niet zo heel breed, kinderen die van hen afhangen en dan doen ze zoiets. Het ergste vind ik dan altijd dat ze bij ons komen om geld of eten voor de kinderen. Ik ga zeker niet zeggen dat ze het altijd makkelijk hebben, maar dit is ook niet de oplossing. Mijn oudste broer dealt dan ook nog eens, daar kan ik al helemaal niet bij. Ze moeten ook aan hun kinderen denken vind ik. De oudste heeft er al eens voor in de gevangenis gezeten en met een enkelbandje rondgelopen en toch lijken ze hun les niet te leren. Soms denk ik wel eens dat ik het mij harder aantrek dan zijzelf. Zij liggen er al niet meer van wakker, ik nog wel. 
> 
> greetz


Wel dat ligt voor een stukje aan de speed zelf. Een side effect is dat je zeer flexmatig wordt. Je jaagt je niet meer op om dingen, kan je weinig meer schelen en zo ontsnap je heel erg snel aan je problemen omdat ze je gewoon dan niks meer kunnen schelen... Ik doe het zelf nog met mate, maar dat er kinderen in betrokken zijn gaat er bij mij niet in. Mja, in extreem geval, doe dan wat er in mijn buurt was gebeurt, kinderen leden enorm fel eronder dus lieten we de flikken gewoon binnenvallen... mja rest kan je raden...

----------


## freaky_sandje

Zelfs nu ze geen speed meer gebruiken, trekken ze zich het nog niet meer aan. Ze zijn het gewoon dat andere mensen dat wel zullen doen denk ik, wie zal het zeggen. Bij mijn beide broers zijn de kindjes al eens afgepakt geweest maar heeft niet veel uitgehaald. De kinderen zien altijd veel en dat zal hen ook altijd bijblijven. Ik zou niet graag hebben dat zij eindigen als hun vaders. Als je kinderen wilt hebben, moet je ook je verantwoordelijkheid nemen vind ik. Maar dat kennen zij blijkbaar niet. 

xxx

----------


## taboulinou

ik zit al 27 jaar aan de speed . maar nu betaal ik de volle pot : epileptische toevallen en hartkloppingen . de kwantiteiten die ik naar binnen heb gewerkt tart alle verbeelding .

----------

